# Game of Thrones: 6. Staffel bereits bei iTunes und Amazon im Stream



## Icetii (26. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Game of Thrones: 6. Staffel bereits bei iTunes und Amazon im Stream* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Game of Thrones: 6. Staffel bereits bei iTunes und Amazon im Stream


----------



## Wamboland (26. April 2016)

Richtig so. Auch wenn ich lieber warte bis es alle Folgen gibt. Warten ist bei GoT immer scheiße ^^


----------



## Dosentier (27. April 2016)

Der Staffel Auftakt war jetzt nicht so berauschend.
Bzw. ich hoffe dass es nicht so weiter geht wie in den letzten Staffeln.
Das sich alles nur zieht und erst in den letzten beiden Folgen wirklich mal die Story und alles drum herum vorangeht. 

Aber ähnlich ist es ja auch bei TWD.


----------

